# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  атака с  xmr.pool.minergate.com

## xnx131

помогите , не пойму что с компом ! нужно было прошить планшет , поэтому пришлось полазить по специализированным сайтам . поискать кучу драйвер инсталеров и вот пришла проблема . у меня стоит антималваре , так вот при подключение к интернету антивирусник всё чаще и чаще выдаёт вот такое уведомление . при чём через 10 минут это уведомление идёт непрерывно . помогите пожалуйста разобраться !

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Это не атака... 
Скорее всего у Вас работает некий майнер, генерит блоки. А то, что сгенерил, отправляет на тот самый пул майнергейт.
Если ничего сами не устанавливали - тогда лечиться

----------


## xnx131

Спасибо ! А по подробней можно ? Просто стоит отключится от интернета - всё пропадает , а при подключении возникает минуты через 2 .

----------


## HealtHelp

Создавайте тикет в раздел помощи, в ближайшее время напишу специально для вас скрипт, отловим, что и куда обращается.

----------


## xnx131

теперь уже не получится , антивирусник его выловил , на скиншоте видно часть имени файла , правда когда я его искал поисковиком , он замаскировался под защитника виндовса . А сегодня я отключил все приложения , запустил Антималвар , и он выловил 6 файлов + сам этот файл . Так что день - полёт нормальный ! И ОГРОМНАЯ ВАМ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ! ВСЕГО ВАМ ДОБРОГО !

----------


## ибрагимхалил

у меня тоже такая фигня но антивирус блокирует веб сайт но не может найти сам файл чтобы удалить что делать?

----------

